# difficile morire sul lavoro quando si è disoccupati



## castillodeif

ciao a tutti!

Ho appena letto un fumetto dove un operaio rispondeva "difficile morire sul lavoro quando si è *disoccupati*". La mia domanda è questa perché si usa "disoccupati" invece di "disoccupato", sarebbe la 3º persona del singolare , allora non capisco perché si usa il plurale con il verbo in singolare.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo,


----------



## chlapec

Ciao,
in italiano, nella forma impersonale, con i verbi essere e diventare si usano gli aggettivi al plurale: "quando si è stanch*i *è difficile parlare", "quando si mangia pocco si diventa magr*i*".


----------



## castillodeif

ciao chlapec!
Grazie mille per la risposta. Ma allora si potrebbe dire: "noi si vuole andare" invece di "noi vogliamo andare"? Secondo quello che mi dici non sarebbe corretto perché abbiamo il soggetto e allora non è impersonale....


----------



## infinite sadness

Per le costruzioni impersonali con il "si" il soggetto si considera plurale anche se il verbo va al singolare. Lo so, sembra strano, ma credo che derivi dal parlato toscano, dove ancora oggi dicono "noi si va", "noi si vuole andare", ecc...

Invece ci sono altre costruzioni impersonali di derivazione sudista in cui il soggetto, il verbo e il predicato corrispondono, come per esempio nella frase "è difficile morire sul lavoro quando uno è disoccupato".


----------



## castillodeif

infinite sadness said:
			
		

> "Per le costruzioni impersonali con il "si" il soggetto si considera plurale anche se il verbo va al singolare. Lo so, sembra strano, ma credo che derivi dal parlato toscano, dove ancora oggi dicono "noi si va", "noi si vuole andare", ecc..." Sí, l' ho sentito in Toscana ma questa non è una struttura impersonale perché c´é il soggetto. Allora... stiamo parlando di due strutture diverse?Una penso che sarebbe quella "toscana" (es. "*noi* si *va*") e l' altra quella che per me ha piú senso perché coniuga il nome con il verbo (es. *è *difficile morire sul lavoro quando uno è disoccupat*o*)
> 
> Qualcuno puó chiarificarlo?
> 
> 
> Invece ci sono altre costruzioni impersonali di derivazione sudista in cui il soggetto, il verbo e il predicato corrispondono, come per esempio nella frase "è difficile morire sul lavoro quando uno è disoccupato".


----------



## giginho

castillodeif said:


> infinite sadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Per le costruzioni impersonali con il "si" il soggetto si considera plurale anche se il verbo va al singolare. Lo so, sembra strano, ma credo che derivi dal parlato toscano, dove ancora oggi dicono "noi si va", "noi si vuole andare", ecc..." Sí, l' ho sentito in Toscana ma questa non è una struttura impersonale perché c´é il soggetto. Allora... stiamo parlando di due strutture diverse?Una penso che sarebbe   sia quella "toscana" (es. "*noi* si *va*") e l' altra quella che per me ha piú senso perché coniuga il nome con il verbo (es. *è *difficile morire sul lavoro quando *uno *è disoccupat*o*)
> 
> Qualcuno puó chiarificarlo  chiarirlo?
> 
> 
> Invece ci sono altre costruzioni impersonali di derivazione sudista in cui il soggetto, il verbo e il predicato corrispondono, come per esempio nella frase "è difficile morire sul lavoro quando uno è disoccupato".
Click to expand...


Allora:

Difficile morire quando si è disoccupati (impersonale)

il soggetto è al plurale perchè la frase impersonale implica, a livello di concordatio ad sensum, che sia difficile per tutti morire sul lavoro quando si è disoccupati, quindi il soggetto è chiunque (todo el mundo).

E' difficile morire per chi è disoccupato

il soggetto è singolare ed è rappresentato da chi, colui il quale è disoccupato.

Non so se mi sono spiegato bene e non so come spiegarti la regola grammaticale, mi spiace


----------



## castillodeif

Allora:

Difficile morire quando si è disoccupati (impersonale)

il soggetto è al plurale perchè la frase impersonale implica, a livello di concordatio ad sensum, che sia difficile per tutti morire sul lavoro quando si è disoccupati, quindi il soggetto è chiunque (todo el mundo). Ma perché si usa il plurale? Ma questa frase è impersonale, cioè, senza soggetto? Se usiamo il  soggetto "chiunque" in una frase vediamo che regge il verbo in singolare: "Parlo con chiunque "

E' difficile morire per chi è disoccupato

il soggetto è singolare ed è rappresentato da chi, colui il quale è disoccupato.

Non so se mi sono spiegato bene e non so come spiegarti la regola grammaticale, mi spiace

Grazie mille!!!


----------



## giginho

Prova a vedere qui se ti è più chiaro: CLICK!!

Edit: dimanticavo, paragrafo 6 (§6)


----------



## chlapec

giginho said:


> Prova a vedere qui se ti è più chiaro: CLICK!!
> 
> Edit: dimenticavo, paragrafo 6 (§6)



Scusa, ma è nel *paragrafo 9* che si parla specificamente di questo caso.


----------



## giginho

chlapec said:


> Scusa, ma è nel *paragrafo 9* che si parla specificamente di questo caso.



Si, ok, mi sono sbagliato


----------



## castillodeif

Grazie tutte due! Mi devo stampare questa pagina perché leggendola dal computer  vedo la informazione molto incasinata.... Ma dando un' occhiata leggo che la regola sopratutto è con i verbi impersonali o con l' essere quando si mette al plurale il predicato. Allora la mia domanda è nelle 2 frasi che avevamo detto:
- Difficile morire quando si è disoccupati (impersonale)
- E' difficile morire per chi è disoccupato

Nella seconda frase, la parola "disoccupato" va in singolare perché non è una frase impersonale?


Grazie mille,

pd: Puf, la vedo dura per poter usar e capire bene questa regola.....


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me non è una regola.
 La costruzione del _"si impersonale" _è nata ad imitazione di quella del _"si con valore di noi"_, e quindi si è diffusa e stabilizzata in questo modo, con forma verbale al singolare e aggettivo al plurale.


----------



## castillodeif

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me non è una regola.
> La costruzione del _"si impersonale" _è nata ad imitazione di quella del _"si con valore di noi"_, e quindi si è diffusa e stabilizzata in questo modo, con forma verbale al singolare e aggettivo al plurale.



Allora sempre che veda un "si" impersonale lo posso tradurre come noi +verbo al plurale?

Grazie mille,


----------



## chlapec

Ciao di nuovo,
posto che siamo sul forum "solo italiano" la questione su come tradurre il "si" impersonale è fuori tema. In senso generale, il "si" impersonale dev'essere piuttosto interpretato come "quiunque"; ad es.: "da qui si vede tutto il villaggio, ma quando si è stanch*i*, no si vede niente". Come vedi, il fatto che il soggetto sia impersonale fa in modo che il verbo sia messo al singolare, ma quando si mette l'aggettivo si considera il soggetto plurale e allora l'aggettivo si mette al plurale. Solo quelli che non siamo italiani lo vediamo strano...fino a quando lo avremmo ripetuto molte volte.


----------



## castillodeif

chlapec said:


> Ciao di nuovo,
> posto che siamo sul forum "solo italiano" la questione su come tradurre il "si" impersonale è fuori tema. In senso generale, il "si" impersonale deve essere piuttosto interpretato come "quiunque"; ad es.: "da qui si vede tutto il villaggio".



chiunque

L' esempio che hai messo "da qui si vede tutto il villaggio" non ha senso con la mia domanda relativa alla concordanza tra verbo e predicati del mio primo esempio.


----------



## chlapec

Io ho soltanto risposto a questa tua domanda:



> Allora sempre che veda un "si" impersonale lo posso tradurre come noi +verbo al plurale?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao chlap.

Ho l'impressione che col verbo "tradurre" in "Allora sempre che veda un "si" impersonale lo posso tradurre come noi +verbo al plurale?", Castillo non intendesse "esprimere in un'altra lingua" ma piuttosto "interpretare come".

GS.


----------

